# why does Dish want to move me off 61.5?



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Dish called me yesterday and said they need to send a technician out and reposition 61.5 move me to a new sattelite. I have a friend at work who also has Dish and 61.5 and he did not get such a call.

61.5 comes in better than the other two sattelites I have (110 and 119), so why are they asking me to move? Also what is the new sattelite I will be picking up (of course the CSR did not know the answer to this).

I am a little worried about this. For what it is worth I live in Huntsville Alabama and have an HD package with HBO.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

auburn2 said:


> Dish called me yesterday and said they need to send a technician out and reposition 61.5 move me to a new sattelite. I have a friend at work who also has Dish and 61.5 and he did not get such a call.
> 
> 61.5 comes in better than the other two sattelites I have (110 and 119), so why are they asking me to move? Also what is the new sattelite I will be picking up (of course the CSR did not know the answer to this).
> 
> I am a little worried about this. For what it is worth I live in Huntsville Alabama and have an HD package with HBO.


They most likely are going to move you to what is know as Eastern Arc. That would be 61.5, 72.7, & 77. Do you have any SD equipment? If not then you don't need anything off 110, 119, & 129 is the Western Arc. They also in many cases have been changing out the SD to MPEG4 HD equipment. The reason is the transition of to MPEG 4 from MPEG 2 and no more mixed arc systems.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

auburn2 said:


> Dish called me yesterday and said they need to send a technician out and reposition 61.5 move me to a new sattelite. I have a friend at work who also has Dish and 61.5 and he did not get such a call.
> 
> 61.5 comes in better than the other two sattelites I have (110 and 119), so why are they asking me to move? Also what is the new sattelite I will be picking up (of course the CSR did not know the answer to this).
> 
> I am a little worried about this. For what it is worth I live in Huntsville Alabama and have an HD package with HBO.


I'm in MD and had 110, 119, and 61.5 up 'til a couple of months ago. I could not receive a few channels in HD that were part of my Top 250 Package. BBC America in HD comes to mind. They changed me to the Eastern Arc. Now getting everything I paid for.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

They tried contacting me too. I have 119, 110 & 61.5. I recently got "free for all" so now I'm missing some HD versions of the channels I sub to. No big deal, I don't even have an HDTV yet. I got the "free for all" because the HD versions of the channels have less pixelation than their SD counterparts, especially the RSN's and locals (which I was already getting in HD without having the full HD service turned on).

[RANT ON] BTW: I am disappointed in many of the HD versions of some networks. The music channels are the worst, with full length feature films in 4X3 with sidebars. Why bother having an HD version of MTV or GAC if the only true HD content are a few commercials. [RANT OFF]


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well they came out while I was at work today and did the opposite. Moved me off 61.5 and on to 129. So now I am on 110, 119 and 129 (at least those three is what shows on "check switch"). 

The antenna which was pointed south east at 61.5 is now pointed southwest and it has a dual LNB on it instead of the single.

It seems I still have all the channels I watch (don't really know if I have all the channels I should). Still a bit nervous about this. Both my receivers are 722s so I don't know why they had to do this.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish doesn't have enough space on 61.5 to duplicate all the programming on 129, so anyone on a "mixed arc" setup (110/119/61.5) will be missing channels. Dish is trying to get everyone on one arc or another. 110/119/129 are Western Arc locations, while 61.5/72.7/77 are Eastern Arc locations. Eastern Arc requires all MPEG4-capable receivers on the account, BTW.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

auburn2 said:


> It seems I still have all the channels I watch (don't really know if I have all the channels I should). Still a bit nervous about this. Both my receivers are 722s so I don't know why they had to do this.


Being on 61.5, 110 & 119 means you were missing some HD channels. You will now have more HD channels then you had before.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

I must be one of the few on a four satellite setup. I originally had 119, 110 and 61.5, then when BBC America went HD they came out and added 72.7. As far as I know, this combination gives me everything - at least everything I'm interested in.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

Explain to me the Eastern ARC, Western ARC thing. Why would the installer put me on the Western ARC (110, 119 and 129) when I live on the Ohio/WV border?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

marty45714 said:


> Explain to me the Eastern ARC, Western ARC thing. Why would the installer put me on the Western ARC (110, 119 and 129) when I live on the Ohio/WV border?


It depends on where your HD locals are being carried.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

I HAVE no HD locals. Still need an explanation of the whole western/eastern arc thing. If it has nothing to do with where you are geographically located, what is the significance of calling it eastern/western?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

marty45714 said:


> I HAVE no HD locals. Still need an explanation of the whole western/eastern arc thing. If it has nothing to do with where you are geographically located, what is the significance of calling it eastern/western?


It is where the satellites are located.

DISH put the HD locals for as many markets as possible on 110-119-129, the western arc. But not everything fits there, so there are also local channels on 61.5 and 77 ... which together with 72.7 form the eastern arc. Some markets are on both arcs (which helps with line of sight issues).

East is 61.5-72.7-77 ... West is 110-119-129.

Your locals, Parkersburg, WV, are on 129 (SD only). You need Western Arc.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I fully understand that getting your HD/SD locals and having the correct equipment has much to do whether a customer is on the eastern or western arc.

Not to anger anyone but getting put on the all mpeg4 eastern arc is a good thing, the picture quality of HD and SD channels is noticeably better.


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

My Huntsville locals are apparently on both 61.5 and 110.

http://dishuser.org/61-5list.php

http://dishuser.org/110list.php

Would it be beneficial to switch to the eastern arc?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

auburn2 said:


> Would it be beneficial to switch to the eastern arc?


As long as you have one compete arc (all eastern or all western) you should be fine either way. If you have a split setup (119-110 plus 61.5) you will want to move to one arc.


----------



## dwarren2 (Jan 11, 2006)

auburn2 said:


> My Huntsville locals are apparently on both 61.5 and 110.
> 
> Would it be beneficial to switch to the eastern arc?


Check if one is HD and one is SD. When I was switched to the EARC I got only the locals in HD. Before I was getting them in both HD and SD. But I also picked up a number of HD channels that I had not been getting. Like HI-HD, AMC-HD and several others.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

I suggest you do some checking with Dish to ensure that their "tweeking" of the receiver and additional LNB did not result in you "committing" to an additional two years with Dish. They had to change me out to a 1000.4 from my dual 500's due to the arc change and said, oh by the way, you're stuck with us for two more years. I demurred. They backed off. I think.


----------



## vkristof (Nov 27, 2007)

dwarren2 said:


> Check if one is HD and one is SD. When I was switched to the EARC I got only the locals in HD. Before I was getting them in both HD and SD. But I also picked up a number of HD channels that I had not been getting. Like HI-HD, AMC-HD and several others.


I'm on LI, NY, ~ 73 deg W. I currently have two dishes. The eastern arc has a single LNBF for 61.5. The western arc dish has two LNBFs, one for 110, the other 119. I have a 622, the NYC area locals and HBO.

I got the phone call a couple of days ago and the CSR mentioned an upgrade to include the 129 & 72 satellites. I was moving the 110/129 dish anyway (we're demolishing a fireplace chimney), so I said great! I figured I'd get a "professional" to adjust the resulting setup. After I moved the WARC I ran out of patience before I could receive one of the WARC satellites. I figure the tech will restore whatever I need during his Monday visit.

However, my wife would appreciate it esthetically if we could drop down to a single dish. Any idea why the CSR would mention the 129 satellite?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They shouldn't have; being on Long Island you're on Eastern Arc and should be getting 61/72/77.


----------



## vkristof (Nov 27, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> They shouldn't have; being on Long Island you're on Eastern Arc and should be getting 61/72/77.


Thanks. Hopefully I'll find out more tomorrow morning.
It would be good to remove one of the dishes, even though I'll have mounting holes to deal with in the aluminum fascia...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

"vkristof" said:


> Thanks. Hopefully I'll find out more tomorrow morning.
> It would be good to remove one of the dishes, even though I'll have mounting holes to deal with in the aluminum fascia...


Caulk is your friend. Good quality exterior silicone.


----------



## vkristof (Nov 27, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Caulk is your friend. Good quality exterior silicone.


Yes. However, the installer left the foot of the removed antenna behind.
The new antenna got extra bracing mounted to the gable end fascia due to it's larger size.

So, I don't know why the CSR asked about the 129 satellite.

The end result is a single, larger antenna and at least a few more channels in HD. Examples are AMC and BBCA.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah, that's what he did when I went from 61/110/119 to EA. I used the extra foot to mount my OTA antenna. Worked pretty well.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If he removes the foot, it creates potential source for leaks and rotting rafters.

You don't want water under your shingles from the abandoned lag screw holes.


----------



## bcsman (Feb 20, 2010)

well I for one hope I don't get that call to move to the eastern arc. I live in the thumb of Michigan and have 61.5, 110, & 119. If they try to move me to the western arc I can't "see" the 129 sat because of trees. And if they try to move me to the eastern arc my 301 IRD will be useless. I believe the eastern arc is totally MPEG-4.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes it is - so - you either upgrade the 301 to a Vip211 or you have 2 seperate setups - on 110/119 for the 301 and and Eastern Arc for your HD. If you ask - they may do the 211 upgrade as well as your EA dish.


----------



## njk986 (Mar 29, 2010)

scooper said:


> Yes it is - so - you either upgrade the 301 to a Vip211 or you have 2 seperate setups - on 110/119 for the 301 and and Eastern Arc for your HD. If you ask - they may do the 211 upgrade as well as your EA dish.


Dish wont knowingly allow the setup with the 301. Once the conversion is complete their system will automatically disable any SD receivers. Dish wold have to be 'told' that your setup is on western arc.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bcsman said:


> well I for one hope I don't get that call to move to the eastern arc. I live in the thumb of Michigan and have 61.5, 110, & 119. If they try to move me to the western arc I can't "see" the 129 sat because of trees. And if they try to move me to the eastern arc my 301 IRD will be useless. I believe the eastern arc is totally MPEG-4.


Your HD locals are on 61.5? They will move you to totally Eastern Arc. They should replace the 301 with a 211 or better so you will continue to get reception.

You're already missing HD channels with your split arc setup. If you don't get moved you will lose HD channels.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

James Long said:


> Your HD locals are on 61.5? They will move you to totally Eastern Arc. They should replace the 301 with a 211 or better so you will continue to get reception.
> 
> You're already missing HD channels with your split arc setup. If you don't get moved you will lose HD channels.


Dish scheduled me for a dish replacement next week....

What HD channels am I missing with my current setup? 

Thanks!


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

I got the call too. Intrigued by the comment that the EA has better quality. I'm currently on 61.5/110/119 and I noticed that most channels like Discovery HD are carried on both 61.5 and 72.7, which version will the receiver see?

Also what's the need for 61.5? Locals?
Is the future 61.5 for locals/internationals and the other 2 for national HD channels?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

quietmouse said:


> Dish scheduled me for a dish replacement next week....
> 
> What HD channels am I missing with my current setup?


9408 G4	G4 TV (191)
9428 STYLE	Style TV (115)
9430 TRU	Tru TV (204)
9445 NATGW	National Geographic Wild (190)
9447 COOK	The Cooking Channel (113)
9450 BBCA	BBC America (135)
9474 E!	E! Entertainment TV (114)
9482 HLMRK	Hallmark Channel (185)
9483 SMC	Sportsman Channel (395)
9520 FSC	Fox Soccer Channel (149)
9521 UNVSN	Univision (270)
9522 FTRAW	Telefutura (West) (272)
9523 TCM	Turner Classic Movies (132)
9524 HLN	CNN Headline News (202)
9525 HISTI	History Channel International (121)
9526 ID	Investigation Discovery (192)
9527 DIY	Do It Yourself (111)
9528 GLVSN	Galavision (273)
9529 AMC	American Movie Classics (130)

Platinum HD
375 SHRTS	Shorts
378 INDIE	Indie Channel
379 RETRO	Retro TV
380 EPIX1	Epix 1
381 EPIX2	Epix 2

Movie Channels
9512 SHO-W	Showtime West (319)

(and 10 PPV Channels)

http://jameslong.name/splitarc.html


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

AppliedAggression said:


> I got the call too. Intrigued by the comment that the EA has better quality. I'm currently on 61.5/110/119 and I noticed that most channels like Discovery HD are carried on both 61.5 and 72.7, which version will the receiver see?


The HD channels should exist only once per arc. The 72.7 version is SD.

(DISH has all the normal SD and music channels on 72.7 ... DISH Latino channels are on 77 ... The HD national channels are split between 61.5 and 72.7.)



> Also what's the need for 61.5? Locals?
> Is the future 61.5 for locals/internationals and the other 2 for national HD channels?


Based on what I understand the future will be 72 for ConUS HD and SD with 61.5 and 77 used for locals. There are internationals on 61.5. I suppose DISH will find something to put there.

72.7 is ConUS only so it a good place to load up the national programming, saving 61.5 and 72.7 for massive spotbeam satellites.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Im getting 110,119,129 and 61.5 with two dishes here in NC. 
Could I be missing something? Im on top 250.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

34Ford said:


> Im getting 110,119,129 and 61.5 with two dishes here in NC.
> Could I be missing something? Im on top 250.


Technically, you shouldn't need 61.5. However, I would like to know which market you're in so we can verify if you really do need 61.5.

Personally, me and Stewart Vernon are in the Raleigh market, and that one is covered on both Arcs for HD. I'm not so sure about Greenville, Wilmington, Greensboro, and Charlotte (I think Charlotte is also covered on both).


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Im near Asheville.

But I dont have a problem buying a 1000.4 dish if it would get me something Im missing.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

34Ford said:


> Im near Asheville.
> 
> But I dont have a problem buying a 1000.4 dish if it would get me something Im missing.


Do you get the Charlotte locals or the Greensboro ones ?


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Greensboro


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

34Ford said:


> Greensboro


Ok - that MAY be why you have a 61.5 dish - if the Greensboro HD locals are only on 61.5. You could test this by disconnecting your 61.5 dish and see if you still have them after a Check switch - if you don't, then hook the 61.5 dish back up and do another checkswitch to restore them.

At this point - it would be up to you.
Going for a full Eastern Arc could get you to a single dish - but if you have any SD receivers - they would need to be changed out for VIP (HD) models.

Or you could leave well enough alone - you aren't missing anything since you DO have a full Western Arc.

Or even easier - tune to your HD locals (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX) and press Info twice - it will show you what dish they are on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

34Ford said:


> Im getting 110,119,129 and 61.5 with two dishes here in NC.
> Could I be missing something? Im on top 250.


The simple answer is that as long as you have one complete arc (119-110-129 or 61.5-72.7-77) you won't be missing any national channels. The only difference would be locals, as discussed.

Since you have a complete arc (119-110-129) you have all of your regular package channels. The question of if you need 61.5 is answered by having HD locals there that are not on the other arc. At some point DISH may want to move you to an EA only setup but you are not missing any channels so it isn't as important as moving people with 119-110+61.5 and not 129.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

34Ford said:


> Greensboro


You need the EA for HD locals 
Greensboro/Winston Salem, NC Locals List- http://jameslong.name/markets/f4e.html


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks James.

Think I will stay where I am and I doubt Dish is going to ask me to change since I own my receivers and do my own installs.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

34Ford said:


> Think I will stay where I am and I doubt Dish is going to ask me to change since I own my receivers and do my own installs.


And yet you are here asking fundamental questions. :lol:


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

Matt9876 said:


> Not to anger anyone but getting put on the all mpeg4 eastern arc is a good thing, the picture quality of HD and SD channels is noticeably better.


I'm confused (not angry) with the above sentence. I was put on the Western Arc when I got switched from 61.5. I am now on 119, 110, 129 and the installer at the time said we had to give up our 501 and 510 receivers as we were now on MPEG4 only.

So we got a 722k in addition to our existing 722 and that replaced the non-ViP receivers.

Is the Western Arc only MPEG4 or could we have kept our original receivers and not be leasing the 722k seeing as how we owned the 501 and 510?

Mike


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mikepd said:


> I'm confused (not angry) with the above sentence. I was put on the Western Arc when I got switched from 61.5. I am now on 119, 110, 129 and the installer at the time said we had to give up our 501 and 510 receivers as we were now on MPEG4 only.
> 
> So we got a 722k in addition to our existing 722 and that replaced the non-ViP receivers.
> 
> Is the Western Arc only MPEG4 or could we have kept our original receivers and not be leasing the 722k seeing as how we owned the 501 and 510?


The 510 and the 510 do not pick up HD or any OTA locals. Other than that, yes, you could have kept them. Western Arc is MPEG2 except for the HD channels.

The EASTERN ARC (61.5-72.7-77) is MPEG4 receivers only (with the exception of the free public interest and a few international channels on 61.5).


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> The 510 and the 510 do not pick up HD or any OTA locals. Other than that, yes, you could have kept them. Western Arc is MPEG2 except for the HD channels.


Thanks for the information. I am not sure what happened with the 501, I'll have to ask my wife if she remembers what we did with it. I found the 510 boxed up in a closet.

The Dish tech said the 501 and 510 units would not even start up on the new 1000.2 setup. I guess he was either confused about the two ARC's or was just wrong with his information.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

Just got a phone call the other day scheduling antenna migration.
I asked what they will be doing, I was told that my 61.5 antenna will be re-pointed to 129. When I told them that I am currently getting internationals from 61.5, they stated that in that case they will install a new antenna pointing at 110/119/129 and keep my 61.5 in place.

*Is this correct? * I assumed that Orlando locals would be on Eastern Arc not Western.

Also, *where are the internationals being placed?* For now, I was getting everything I needed from 61.5, but with recently announced price reductions for some packages, I might want to pick up some new channels.

My situation:
Orlando FL locals; two receivers (722/625); International subscription (in addition to AT150)


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It depends on where Dish had space for them.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

scooper said:


> It depends on where Dish had space for them.


Ok.
Is there a listing/faq that specifies on which satellite are the international channels (or all channels) located?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Starting digging - http://jameslong.name/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

euro_boy said:


> Also, *where are the internationals being placed?* For now, I was getting everything I needed from 61.5, but with recently announced price reductions for some packages, I might want to pick up some new channels.


Internationals are currently on 61.5 and 118. There are not many on 61.5 ... most are on 118.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the responses.
The internationals I currently have are on 61 and 118. The ones I was hoping to add are on 118 only.

The way I understand it I could go with either Eastern or Western Arc in my area. Because one of my receivers (625) is not MPEG 4, I most likely will have to be moved to Western ARC - Dish 1000.4

If I wanted the internationals from 118, would they just re-point my 61.5 dish to that location? Or is some other antenna required?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

euro_boy said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> The internationals I currently have are on 61 and 118. The ones I was hoping to add are on 118 only.
> 
> The way I understand it I could go with either Eastern or Western Arc in my area. Because one of my receivers (625) is not MPEG 4, I most likely will have to be moved to Western ARC - Dish 1000.4
> ...


118 requires a special dish ... You'll end up with a Dish1000 Plus. It can receive the three WA locations plus 118. A DPP44 should also be installed to combine the four feeds from the Dish1000+ to single feeds for each receiver.

If you still need 61.5 for any reason after getting the Dish1000+ it gets complicated. It is possible to add a fifth orbital location but it isn't pretty.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks James.
I already have DPP44 - used to have 3 receivers.

How would they install if it was Eastern arc plus 118?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

euro_boy said:


> Thanks James.
> I already have DPP44 - used to have 3 receivers.
> 
> How would they install if it was Eastern arc plus 118?


They could just feed the 118 feed from a Dish500+ (the same as a Dish1000+ but without the 129 feed) into the input on the 1000.4 ... which is what I have done. Or use a DPP44 with the three 1000.4 outputs plus 118.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

would 1000.2 (eastern arc) plus a separate dish at 118 be a better solution over 1000+? I do not mind upgrading my 625 to a MPEG 4 receiver/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

euro_boy said:


> would 1000.2 (eastern arc) plus a separate dish at 118 be a better solution over 1000+? I do not mind upgrading my 625 to a MPEG 4 receiver/


Anything can be done for a price. My HD locals are EA only so my choice is obvious. If your HD locals are on both arcs then either complete arc would work. I suspect DISH would go for the 1000+ install _if_ you subscribed to something only on 118. Otherwise WA+61.5 to keep the internationals you have (as offered) is probably your choice.

It sounds like DISH wants you on WA.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

A follow up question.

If I go with Eastern Arc (too many threads from FL people complaining about weak reception from 129), what kind of stand-alone dish antenna would I need to pick up internationals from 118.7? 
I know I will have to foot the to upgrade 625 receiver to an MPEG-4 receiver and probably cover the cost of the new (additional) dish. I already have DPP44 switch.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Post #54, Dish 500+.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Post #54, Dish 500+.


Thanks Boba.
But how would they point Dish 500 + at EasternArc and 118 at the same time?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

euro_boy said:


> Thanks Boba.
> But how would they point Dish 500 + at EasternArc and 118 at the same time?


You don't.

The question answered was what standalone dish would be aimed at 118.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

Got this done yesterday.
They moved me to Easter Arc and upgraded 625 to 722k for free. I inquired about 922 but they wanted $200 so I declined at this time.

The installer refused to use my already connected SW44 (actually wanted to confiscate it but I did not let him) and made straight connections to the two receivers. - no big deal.

After he left, I noticed that he also by-passed my surge protectors, which stroke me as a bit odd (especially since I live in lightning capital of the world - central FL). I would not complain about it but he actually removed the short cables used for surge protector, from my property. Is there a reason why he would do that?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

euro_boy said:


> I would not complain about it but he actually removed the short cables used for surge protector, from my property. Is there a reason why he would do that?


I don't know what this means. Short cables?


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry, I should have been more specific.

I had a short (about 2 feet) RG6 connection between the wall outlet and surge protector. Then a RG6 cable from the surge protector to the receiver.
The installer went directly from the wall plate to the receiver; by-passing the surge protector and removing the two, 2-foot cables (one for each receiver). 

That means that if want to use surge protection on the lines, I need to get new cables to connect them (he actually took the disconnected cables with him). No big deal, but a little odd.


----------



## mcjunk (Oct 25, 2005)

Help needed:

Recently got the call to upgrade my equipment. I have a two-location system. At my primary home, I have two 500 dishes (one for 61.5, one for 110 and 129) with a 612 (I think) DVR and two 712 (?) SD receivers. At my vacation home, I set up a superdish with an SD receiver (receiver is over 5 years old). 

The CSR told me I would need to have a technician come out and "reaim the dish" and afterwards I would no longer be able to use my SD receivers. She said the HD DVR would still work. She then asked what type of replacement receivers I wanted, so I asked for the options. She basically said solo or duo and DVR or no DVR. She told me that since I was already paying $6 a month for DVR service, the DVR receivers would cost no more than non DVR receivers. I suspiciously asked why anyone would choose the non DVR option if they were in my shoes, and she just said it was my option. So, I ordered three solo DVR receivers. I was led to believe my costs would not change, although I didn't specifically ask that question.

Here's where I need advice:

1. Accuracy of the CSR?
2. Vacation home - will the superdish work with the new receiver? I have an SD television there presently. Will I need to replace the dish, and if so, with what kind of dish?
3. Any other advice pertaining to my situation?

Thanks.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

mcjunk said:


> She told me that since I was already paying $6 a month for DVR service, the DVR receivers would cost no more than non DVR receivers. I suspiciously asked why anyone would choose the non DVR option if they were in my shoes, and she just said it was my option. So, I ordered three solo DVR receivers. I was led to believe my costs would not change, although I didn't specifically ask that question.
> 
> Here's where I need advice:
> 
> 1. Accuracy of the CSR?


Not accurate - phone and ask another CSR. There is a $6 fee that covers as many DVRs as you add to the account. After the first (most expensive additional receiver fee), your current extra receivers are $7 each. If they are DVRs, they are $10 each (solo) or $17 each (duo). You will pay more each month for every receiver that is a DVR instead of a "plain" receiver. $6 for the 1st DVR and another $3/month for each DVR after the 1st. If the receivers are 211s, you can make them into a DVR by adding an external hard drive, but they only add $7/month for each one, not $10. For the first receiver, it might as well be a Duo HD DVR because for a single receiver on the account, the CSR was correct - a DVR only adds the $6 once (but you'd save that $6 if all receivers were 211s with external drives).

Purposely avoiding the Vacation home part. It sounds like you take a receiver from one place to the other and you aren't supposed to do that.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"euro_boy" said:


> Got this done yesterday.
> They moved me to Easter Arc and upgraded 625 to 722k for free. I inquired about 922 but they wanted $200 so I declined at this time.
> 
> The installer refused to use my already connected SW44 (actually wanted to confiscate it but I did not let him) and made straight connections to the two receivers. - no big deal.
> ...


The reason they bypass surge protectors is because for homelink networking to Work, it must not be filtered by a surge protector. The 722s have it built in.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I hate it when people put a state for their location, then don't specify what city - as this makes a great deal of difference in NC.

Charlotte and Raleigh can get HD locals from either Eastern Arc (61.5, 72.7, and 77) or Western Arc (119,110, and 129). Most of the other markets will have HD locals ONLY on Eastern Arc - so Dish will normally set you up with an Eastern Arc dish. If you are on Eastern Arc - ALL receivers have to be the VIP models - even for an SDTV. If you have a Western Arc - you could mix both SD and HD, but Dish will probably want you to be completely HD anyway.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

chilibball said:


> The reason they bypass surge protectors is because for homelink networking to Work, it must not be filtered by a surge protector. The 722s have it built in.


Well - IF your surge protector specifically supports Homelink - it would be fine to use, or if you are using ethernet directly you could use your surge protector.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

chilibball said:


> The reason they bypass surge protectors is because for homelink networking to Work, it must not be filtered by a surge protector. The 722s have it built in.


I thought homelink worked over the power lines not over the RF cables.
The installer only disconnected the RF cables (RG6) from the surge protectors. The power to the receivers still goes through the surge protectors.


----------



## mcjunk (Oct 25, 2005)

For clarification:

My current system is two 500's (61.5, 110. 119). I have a VIP612, (2) 381's, and (1) 301E. I have the Greensboro NC locals. Dish is coming out to make some kind of change (CSR said "reaim", but I assume they will install an Eastern Arc Dish). They are changing out my 381 and 301E receivers with solo DVR receivers. 

1. What will they do at the dish? New dish and type? Or, reaim the existing dishes?
2. What type of receivers will the replacements be? Three more 612VIP's?
3. My current bill has (3) $7.00 solo receiver charges, a $6.00 DVR service charge, and HD250 Free + the $64.99 Top 250 charge for a total monthly charge of $91.99. What will my new statement look like with (4) 612VIP's, if that what they be sending?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Likely the new 1000.4 dish, or possibly reaim.

If solo DVR is what you asked for, then you'll get either 512s or 612s, and you're going up $3 on each to $10 a month. You'll be paying $100.99


----------



## mcjunk (Oct 25, 2005)

So the 500 dish with the same electronics can be reaimed from 110 and 119 to 72.7 and 77?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I believe so. Don't quote me on that, though; they just pulled my 110/119 down and put the 1000.4 on my 61.5's arm.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

72.7 and 77 are not spaced right. You might get a signal from both but most likely not.

61.5 and 72.7 is a better pairing, close enough to the 9 degree spacing a DISH 500 was designed for that it easily works. A nice homebrew solution unless your locals are on 77.

With national HD currently on 61.5 and 72.7 you'll need at least those two. The normal procedure is to replace the dish with a 1000.4.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry about resurrecting this thread but it is related to previous posts here.

Today I noticed in my bill the following charge:
Dec 14 Technician Visit 95.00

When Dish initially contacted me to schedule this appointment, they stated something along the lines "In order for you to continue receive all of our programming, we need to convert/re-point your antenna. We need to send a technician to your house and have appointments available on <date>. This will be done free of charge. Is the <date> good for you?"

Is it normal for Dish to charge fee for conversion to ARC?  Or did they make a billing mistake?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd call.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

They charged my brother about the same ($95 or so) to switch a couple weeks ago. Atlanta market. He called them saying he was missing certain channels, etc. He was told before they came out the single charge would cover whatever was needed, and he was agreeable to it. In his case they switched him from mixed arc to an EA dish, which was what he was after. Funny thing is the tech, who he said seemed pretty good, did not know about missing channels with the current setup. When my brother showed him info on the internet, and the channel(s) he did not have, the tech complained "they (Dish) don't tell us about anything".


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

tkrandall said:


> They charged my brother about the same ($95 or so) to switch a couple weeks ago. Atlanta market. He called them saying he was missing certain channels, etc. He was told before they came out the single charge would cover whatever was needed, and he was agreeable to it. In his case they switched him from mixed arc to an EA dish, which was what he was after. Funny thing is the tech, who he said seemed pretty good, did not know about missing channels with the current setup. When my brother showed him info on the internet, and the channel(s) he did not have, the tech complained "they (Dish) don't tell us about anything".


said the same thing when I called to get moved to EA. It was unreal.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> said the same thing when I called to get moved to EA. It was unreal.


And when I said I would not pay to "upgrade" to be able to receive all channels within a package I was already paying for, they did it for nothing... no charge.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> And when I said I would not pay to "upgrade" to be able to receive all channels within a package I was already paying for, they did it for nothing... no charge.


That is the way it should be ... no charge. DISH is making this change ... it isn't the users making the change on a whim. Everyone that DISH installed with a 119-110+61.5 wing dish for locals and HD a few years ago _needs_ to be upgraded to a single complete arc, either Eastern or Western (wherever their locals are).


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> ...Everyone that DISH installed with a 119-110+61.5 wing dish for locals and HD a few years ago _needs_ to be upgraded to a single complete arc, either Eastern or Western (wherever their locals are).


This was exactly my situation... and no charge.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

For a while our local HD channels were only on 61.5, so I had a split setup; a Dish 1000 with one LNB removed (so it picked up 110 and 119), and a 2nd wing dish with a single LNB pointing at 61.5.

Shortly after the new sat went up at 129, they mirrored our HD locals there, so I simply took the LNB from the wing dish, put it back in the 1000, giving me a full western-arc setup again with a single dish. When I did that, I got a lot more HD PPV channels, and more HD's as well.

So now I have three separate LNB's in an old Dish 1000, with a DPP34 I think; works most excellent, no service call needed.


----------

